# Just signed up for the free Optionetics course



## caleb2003 (30 August 2007)

Should be good for a giggle until they do the hard sell.  

I've already heard the full course before from 2001 so wouldnt mind seeing if they've unearthed any new 'secrets' to beat the market.

Anyone been to these before?


----------



## sails (31 August 2007)

caleb2003 said:


> Should be good for a giggle until they do the hard sell.
> 
> I've already heard the full course before from 2001 so wouldnt mind seeing if they've unearthed any new 'secrets' to beat the market.
> 
> Anyone been to these before?




Hi Caleb - and hard sell they will .  In fact, they will make you feel that it is a "must have" .  

Then of course, if they still have a money back guarantee the fine print needs to be read as there used to be conditions - and judging by the tales of woe on their forum from time to time (which would sometimes disappear) the fine print needs to be gone through very, very carefully.

Yes, I did the first paid course and, although well run,  IMO very expensive price tag for the basics they teach in that course.  I found that any "secrets" were usually used as bait for the other half dozen or so courses with similar price tags - check out their website.  Not to mention the "must have" software that were well marketed at the paid seminars I went to.  

Anyway, this was my experience.  There have been some discussions on this before at ASF - do a search for "Optionetics" for more info.


----------



## Pager (31 August 2007)

Caleb, its been discussed a few times, heres a link.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=561&highlight=optionetics

Are they still sending out tickets for the free seminar when you register with a price tag on them of $49 that made me laugh ?

You will see plenty of people fall for the hype, when they do there special only available tonight deal if 2 people sign up, one guy sitting near me was asking all and anyone to join him for the special extra discount, I was suspicious and thought he could have been a plant by optionetics  as I just couldn’t believe people could hand over $$$$$$$$ without further thought or investigation of what you got but I suppose you see and hear about it all the time .

Cheers

Pager


----------



## caleb2003 (31 August 2007)

It says 2 hours on the spiel, does it go into sales overdrive in the last half hour because I want to leave to pick up the kids from school.
 Don't think the optionetics guys will like that one!

I am interested also from a marketing point of view because they are amazingly succesful at that.


----------



## Nicks (31 August 2007)

I went to the free seminar and left after 1 hr.

These guys are very cunning and take advantage of the average person who is not as cunning to work them out.

It definately came across as a bit of a 'suck you in' pitch. After I simply did a Google search on them in Australia and read of the many horror stories.

The presenter, or salesman if you like, is very charismatic and gifted at making you feel like it is in your interest to get signed up and hand over money and that your missing out on making lots of money, and they are doing this just because they are nice and want to share how to make money with people. Amazing stuff really.

Please don't anyone at ASF get sucked in to their amazing promises.


----------



## caleb2003 (31 August 2007)

Not much point when you can download the full course off bittorrent, (not that I advocate anyone do that of course)


----------



## DTM (31 August 2007)

There's a lot of free options e-books on the web that would give you more information.

The people running it appeal to your greed and don't talk about risks...., and yes, I did pay for the course.

I remember quizzing one of their traders from Chicago and asked him how successful he was and he couldn't answer me.

WayneL knows a lot of good books.


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2007)

The thing is, you cannot learn anything but the basics at a 2 or 3 day seminar. These basics you can learn (a whole lot more comprehensively I might add) from a couple of decent books.

I've not done the course but have gone to the free seminars for sh!ts and giggles. What they present there is total garbage.

They usually do the old straddle before announcement strategy, which is totally fraught with risks that they don't tell you about, but it is made to look like a very clever, no risk strategy.

To see how this can go wrong, I have an example on my blog ==> http://sigmaoptions.blogspot.com/2006/12/nike-straddle-just-do-it.html

If folks simply MUST give someone $3000 - $5000, give it to www.optionsuniversity.com The standard of education is far superior. Please note that I am not recommending this as a few good books and discussion with experienced traders is far superior (and much cheaper) again.


----------

